# Tillapia



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is a picture of the tillapia (and carp) we've been getting lately.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice shooting! I hear those tilapia taste pretty darn good, too!


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

man I wish we had tillapia over here. I've been eating store bought tillapia over the last few weeks and they are awesome. They would taste even better if I pulled them out of the water though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

They look like fricken huge sunnies. I bet they put up a pretty good fight!


----------

